
FBI (Records Vault) tweets Protocols of Learned Elders of Zion (without context) - tosh
https://twitter.com/FBIRecordsVault/status/1296144912497352705
======
phendrenad2
Looks like this Twitter account just tweets out new FOIA request results. The
document has some letters at the end from random people to J. Edgar Hoover,
"concerned citizens" sending him this conspiracy theory. So presumably someone
opened a FOIA request to get all letters to/from J. Edgar Hoover regarding
this conspiracy theory document, and let me tell you the results are boring.

(The FBI Vault is in general interesting though:
[https://vault.fbi.gov/](https://vault.fbi.gov/) )

